
BigSudo extreme devops: hacking operations - 1337shadow
https://blog.yourlabs.org/posts/2020-02-08-bigsudo-extreme-devops-hacking-operations/
======
ScarZy
Enjoyed the post and a good approach to easy repeatable and test driven
practices which I think is refreshing in a time of k8s-first infrastructure
and practice.

